# Powerbook G4 12 et lenteuuuuur



## vinzouli (23 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout le monde !

Alors voilà je viens solliciter vos avis

J'ai mon powerbook G4 1,5 12 pouces depuis maintenant 3 ans et demi, et il me rend toujours bien service... Seulement il est devenu mégalent !
Upgradé d'entrée de jeu a 1,256 Go de ram... disque dur aussi changé (120 Go pour 5200 tours/mn)

Mon utilisation principale c'est surtout pour bosser, sous Office 08 (j'ai le 10.5 dessus), mais avec beaucoup de schémas, d'images, de courbes... bref il a vraiment du mal
Sur internet, impossible d'esperer regarder des vidéos sur dailymotion/youtube ou des sites en flash ca rame a mort.

Dans le moniteur système même sous word, je suis a 100% CPU et il souffle comme un boeuf au bout de 5 minutes... bref pas jojo 

Voilà, j'ai passé un coup d'Onyx en espérant que ca changerait un petit quelque chose mais c'est pas la fête... 

Qu'est ce que je peux encore lui faire subir a mon petit PB ? 
Je me suis dit qu'un disque en 7200 pouvait être une solution, mais vu que c'est le CPU le facteur limitant dans mes activités... jsuis quand meme assez sceptique

Mon dilemne : j'ai aussi un imac intel 24 (blanc, écran mat, 2,16Ghz) qui met sert comme centre multimédia... jeu, musique... seulement j'en ai moins l'utilité qu'avant (ps3) et il prend vraiment beaucoup de place...

Bref je suis partagé entre une tentative d'upgrade du powerbook et essayer de tout vendre pour m'acheter un macbook pro (moins transportable que mon petit 12 pouces c'est sur mais bien plus puissant et si ca devient mon unique ordi autant que l'écran soit grand)

Voilà...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
- Option pas chère qui sert a rien et qui va me relancer sur la meme problématique, 100 euros de moins en poche dans 2 mois ?
- On essaye de vendre l'imac dans les 1000 euros et avec les sous qui restent on se fait un beau cadeau juste avant noel :rose:

Merchi


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Si tu n'arrives pas à lire les videos flash, c'est qu'il y a un problème.

J'ai une config moins performante et je peux lire les videos flash.


----------



## vinzouli (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Si tu n'arrives pas à lire les videos flash, c'est qu'il y a un problème.
> 
> J'ai une config moins performante et je peux lire les videos flash.



Ben je peux les lire... mais ca rame énormément...
En fait souvent je dois attendre que son téléchargement soit terminé pour lancer la lecture sinon j'ai 1 image toutes les 2 ou 3 secondes et le son saccadé

Mais rien que sur firefox (page html, aucune animation) jsuis a 50% d'usage cpu... ca me laisse :sleep:


----------



## Xa3r0 (2 Novembre 2008)

et dans le moniteur d'activité, tu as pas un pocess qui bloque ??


----------



## vinzouli (3 Novembre 2008)

Non y'avait juste un tas de procédés qui se battaient pour prendre 100% du CPU chacun...

Bon office 08 est VRAIMENT lent... et probablement pas optimisé du tout pour les PPC...
Firefox 3 dès qu'il y'a du flash a trop de mal

En fait c'est ptet tout simplement du a l'utilisation que j'ai de mon ptit ordi... trop de trucs en meme temps (mais quand il se met a souffler comme un boeuf alors que je déplace une photo dans word jme pose quand meme des questions)

Bref, j'ai réglé mon problème en 2 étapes :
1) Installé Tiger avec les MAJ (ca roule un peu plus vite maintenant)
2) Commandé un MBP


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Novembre 2008)

Remarque c'est radical comme procédé !


----------



## g.robinson (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème avec mon pwb 12".
La solution semble donc d'installer Tiger mais où le trouver ?
Si vous avez des pistes...


----------



## tsss (5 Mars 2010)

g.robinson a dit:


> .
> Si vous avez des pistes...



Blinder ton PB de ram deja, 640Mo ça semble très limite pour Léopard !

Je suis sur un ibook G4, @1,2 Ghz blindé en ram et tous va très bien sous 10.5.8.

Il est certain, que Tiger est plus _light_ et mieux adapté aux petites configurations que Léopard.


----------



## uranium (7 Mars 2010)

Ce n'est pas normal, en effet... Mon propre PowerBook 12' dispose de la même configuration, exception faite du disque dur (60 Go).

Il tourne - presque - comme un charme, avec 35% du processeur sollicité quand je lance en parallèle Safari, Firefox, Adium et Transmission.
Le disque dur en revanche est parfois capricieux, je l'entends beaucoup travailler :mouais:.

Mais bon... Si le retour sous Tiger a résolu le problème, alors tant mieux .


----------



## g.robinson (8 Mars 2010)

Donc pas de piste pour trouver un Tiger ?
J'ai cherché sur ebay... mais rien


----------



## tsss (8 Mars 2010)

g.robinson a dit:


> Donc pas de piste pour trouver un Tiger ?
> J'ai cherché sur ebay... mais rien



  bha quand même 

surtout celui là ! 
avec en supplément un délicat message de green peace ...

- micro rayure donc voir si moyen de retour possible si non fonctionnel -


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> avec en supplément un délicat message de green peace ...



Kolossale finesse !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> bha quand même
> 
> surtout celui là !
> avec en supplément un délicat message de green peace ...
> ...


Bien penser à acquérir comme ci-dessus la version "black" et non pas "grise".

A+


----------

